# Grizzle or Marble?



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I always assumed Aristotle here has a marble pattern, but someone in another thread mentioned that he looked like a grizzle. I looked it up and he kind of fits the criteria for both, so I'm not 100% sure. I'm leaning more towards grizzle because Aris hasn't changed color at all as marble describes. Here are some pictures of him with definitions for Marble and Grizzle for reference.

Definitions are from bubblesandbettas.blogspot.ca

*GRIZZLE:* Grizzle Betta's are very uncommon, and have either a pastel or opaque body with random flecks and spots of iridescent colouring. Each fin will also have grizzle patterning. The body and fins should have exactly two different iridescent colour. Grizzle Betta's which show 50% iridescence and 50% pastel or opaque body is preferred.

*MARBLE: *Marble Betta's are now becoming more, and more common. They usually have a colouring of blue or red with a pale base. A marble Betta has uneven patterns all over their body. They can be one colour one week, another the next week. As they age, they tend to slow down colour changing.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He looks like a grizzled male. They are somewhat common In My Experience


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

id go for grizzled also. my grizzle DT has only gained an extra 7 blue spots since i got him and a very slow color change if anything.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

If he hasn't been color changing on you much, probably Grizzle, according to the descriptions.

I think one of mine fits the Marble description to a T.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=101555


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He's a grizzle....Very pretty one too )


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Whatever he is, I love his colors! That sky blue is lovely. <3


----------

